# Boer buckling critique



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I had no plans to keep any bucklings but I really like this little guy. Maybe it's more his personality but I thought maybe having you guys give me his pros and cons maybe it will make selling him easier.......or harder. He was born may 19th so he is still pretty young. He is a twin but is probably one of the fastest growing. I think he is an improvement over his sire. The only real issue I have is with such a small herd right now out of 12 does I would only be able to breed him to 7 of my does. The others are either sisters, mother, or aunts. Maybe I just need someone to tell me it's not worth it to keep 2 bucks for 12 does.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I can't give you pros and cons lol first I had a little buck that was very related too, not all of them but a lot. I loved everything about the guy and so after I thought long and hard I kept him. I don't regret keeping him one bit and think he has been worth the feed even though I could have got away with only one buck all these years. I have to admit part of the reason was he was my bottle baby so, yeah I was weak and turned down offers lol BUT what I do with girls that I don't have a attachment to but do like them is I put them up for sale for good money. If they sell they sell if not then it's a sign for her to stay


----------



## SarJMacc (Jun 24, 2015)

He is young so a lot of things could change. He needs more definition and capacity. He is wide chested which makes me think he will fill out. The pictures make him seem not very level but I think that's the angle of the picture. He seems long bodied as well. He's cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well thank you both.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He has some good width up front but the rear could use more; hard to tell the way he is standing on the rear shot.
Love his nice wide horn set!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Nancy and the rear end is something his sire lacks.


----------

